
Getting Physical Extreme Abuse of Intel Based Paging Systems [pdf] - ashitlerferad
https://github.com/n3k/CansecWest2016_Getting_Physical_Extreme_Abuse_of_Intel_Based_Paging_Systems/raw/master/Presentation/CanSec2016_Presentation.pdf
======
brudgers
Web viewable:
[https://github.com/n3k/CansecWest2016_Getting_Physical_Extre...](https://github.com/n3k/CansecWest2016_Getting_Physical_Extreme_Abuse_of_Intel_Based_Paging_Systems/blob/master/Presentation/CanSec2016_Presentation.pdf)

